# Studying MBBS at Pakistan



## ashrizwan (Mar 24, 2013)

Right, so , i'm new to this site. My family is moving from the U.K to pakistan permenantly and i have done my Alevels. I was planning on applying to do a medical degree in the U.K but unfortunately i cant anymore. I have AAB and i don't know what this is equivelent to in the IBBC conversion. Also does anyone actually know when and where we have to do the SATII test and when it needs to be done by?


----------



## baaalizeh (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay i am in practically the EXACT same position as you, except im still doing my A levels and i have my final modules in May/June. 
Applying to places in Pakistan seems to be so difficult because any websites with information on only seem to cater for the needs of US students and i honestly feel like punching them in the face, UK students exist too?! 
All i seem to know is that these people are eager for us to have completed and done well in some SAT II test which i cant seem to find any information on ANYWHERE. Frustrating isnt even the word.

Sorry i wasn't much help but atleast you know you arent alone


----------



## ashrizwan (Mar 24, 2013)

LOL! :thumbsup: its ok . I guess all this had to happen when i have already done a year here in med school. SODS law i guess


----------



## zeeshan (Mar 29, 2013)

*Help*



ashrizwan said:


> Right, so , i'm new to this site. My family is moving from the U.K to pakistan permenantly and i have done my Alevels. I was planning on applying to do a medical degree in the U.K but unfortunately i cant anymore. I have AAB and i don't know what this is equivelent to in the IBBC conversion. Also does anyone actually know when and where we have to do the SATII test and when it needs to be done by?



Well sorry to hear about the move. As for your IBCC, the equivalent average would be somewhere around 81.7 (85 for an A and 75 for a B, that's how it was done back when I got mine). For SAT 2 you need to register on the collegeboard website usually the exam is every month you can sit for it in England or Pakistan not really an issue. Instead of SAT 2 you may also sit for the entrance exam for the individual universities for which you can prepare in Pakistan in the summer.

- - - Updated - - -



baaalizeh said:


> Okay i am in practically the EXACT same position as you, except im still doing my A levels and i have my final modules in May/June.
> Applying to places in Pakistan seems to be so difficult because any websites with information on only seem to cater for the needs of US students and i honestly feel like punching them in the face, UK students exist too?!
> All i seem to know is that these people are eager for us to have completed and done well in some SAT II test which i cant seem to find any information on ANYWHERE. Frustrating isnt even the word.
> 
> Sorry i wasn't much help but atleast you know you arent alone


College Board website is where you need to register for the SAT's (collegeboard . org). The exam is held in most of the cities every month or once every two months. Itself the exam is nothing compared to A2 its more like IGCSE's and AS stuff.


----------

